# computer start up problem - i5-2500k/asus z77-m pro



## mikeyaxe (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys facing Ram problem as well as, start up problem

Current config
P8Z77 Mpro-mobo
I5 2500K
8GB DDR3 1600Mz
Nvdia 250GS
22" led
1TB WD HDD
Cooler master 315 Cabinet
500 watts smps

1) Problem
I didn't hv a GC earlier on, just brought it today! Restartd d computer and it was working fine before I put in d GC,
When I removed the case nd I put in the GC, the computer wasn't startin up! So I reconctd all the SMPS connection!
Then afterwards when I power on my PC! It starts up, all the fans starts rotating! For about 1second then drops off, before restarting up all over again!
Then I thought I might be the new Grapic card I brought, so I removed it! And restartd the pc!
And to my shock it was still behaving the same way! As soon as I power on! Its starts restarting every 1 second continously! 
I even tried changing the smps, since I thought that might be the problem! But with the spare one as well, facing the same issue!

What should I do now?

2) Problem- 
Earlier on when my pc was fine! I had 8GB ram! And I use windows 7 64bit, but my bios shows that I am running my ram at 1333mz! What could the reason be! I tried changing the slots they were inserted in and also inserting a single 4GB card! But wasn't quite useful


----------



## SunE (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Help!!!!  query for all hardware experts...*

what's the make and model of your 500 watts smps?


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Help!!!!  query for all hardware experts...*

Don't tell me that you risked all those costly components on a desi PSU. Make & model? BTW check if your RAM is properly in slot.


----------



## mikeyaxe (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Help!!!!  query for all hardware experts...*

Well its VIP GOLD 500Watts!

But apparently that doesn't seem to be the problem!


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Help!!!!  query for all hardware experts...*

Are you on dual boot with Windows XP ?
And is your BIOS in Default stage?


----------



## mikeyaxe (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Help!!!!  query for all hardware experts...*

No not at all! Just windows 7! With default settings!
I am pretty sure it was after I connectd the GC that this happend! Its like the moment I power on! It starts up, I don't see anythin up in the screen though!  But in the nxt second it shuts down and restarts all by itself! It goes on and on as long as the power is on! its really pissing me off! Just went to lammy today! To get a GC as well as a game pad!
Errr
What could be wrong

And ya about checkin the ram! I did that! Its like it doesn't even go through the pain of searchin for ram! It switches off the nxt  moment It starts up! Nd then restarts again and switches off! 

*note: I can see tht the yellow light on my motherboard  is alwys on! As long as the power is on! 
It doesn't go on and off, while the rest of pc restarts


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Help!!!!  query for all hardware experts...*

i think it is PSU problem .

follow *this* & *this*


----------



## Cilus (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Help!!!!  query for all hardware experts...*

It might happened that your PSu has given up when you've connected the Gfx card. But before jumping to conclusion lets reset the BIOS. Remove the CMOS battery for 30 sec and then again place it. It will reset the BIOS to default status. Now try to restart it without adding the Gfx card.


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Help!!!!  query for all hardware experts...*

1]Open the case > Start the PC > can you see flashing LED at any of these points- DIMM / CPU / Chipset ? 

2]May be mobo doesn't read the HDD properly... Check out SATA Configuration - is it AHCI or IDE ?


----------



## mikeyaxe (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Help!!!!  query for all hardware experts...*

I'm really gona thow it away if I know that's d problem
Also
But by the way if it doesn't read d HDD , should d comp restart! Well its a 1TB HDD directly connctd to sata 6gbps port

Also as per cilus, I did remove the cmos battery and then put it back and gave it a try! Nd irritatingly it did not work! Stil the exact same stuff goin on

And yea! No flashing Led's nywher

Thers a stable one when I connect it to power


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Help!!!!  query for all hardware experts...*



mikeyaxe said:


> I'm really gona thow it away if I know that's d problem


Buddy just calm down a bit....ok !!!
The reason for checking the flashing LED - whenever LED is Flashing (continually ) there is something going wrong. So check out.



mikeyaxe said:


> But by the way if it doesn't read d HDD , should d comp restart! Well its a 1TB HDD directly connctd to sata 6gbps port


Yes it can Power-Up without HDD.
So Check out Advanced> SATA Configuration in the UEFI.


----------



## mikeyaxe (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Help!!!!  query for all hardware experts...*

Well ya I understand! Ther is no flashing led! Apparently! Ther is just 1 led! Nd tht one as I mentioned before stays yellow! Its the led tht indicates power is on
And by the way  it switches off the moment it restarts! It doesn't evn stay for 1second! So I'm unable to go in UEFI!, it like the moment I press the ON button, It starts up, with my colour led fans giving a few revolutions, and stops! The interval between the start and stop is less than a second ! And after 2 seconds it starts up automaticlly as if it is in a loop! And same process goes on and on as long as the power switch is on


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Help!!!!  query for all hardware experts...*

Then check out TPU Button - is it ON or OFF (check as per manual) ?


----------



## mikeyaxe (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Help!!!!  query for all hardware experts...*

Its OFF!!


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Help!!!!  query for all hardware experts...*

Which PSU is on VIP Gold or the spare one?
Is GPU still installed? If yes then remove it and try restarting the system with both PSU.

One more try - 
Try to run any linux os from CD. i.e. Puppy Linux or Slax - they r like 100-200 mb .iso file; just burn on cd and u ready to go.

If system stay stable then it's not PSU problem if it's go wild again then get new BRANDED PSU.


----------



## mikeyaxe (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Help!!!!  query for all hardware experts...*

Well sorry for the delay! Well it was the old psu tht was on! Newys wat I did was! Took it to my frnds shop to have a look!

And after all d test! It seems my smps works perfct
And he told me it mite b a bios issue
He tried hard reset but to no avail!
Finally askd me to take it to asus!

*and ya, can't install ne kind if os because the cd doesn't open! Thts how quick the switch off is!!! 

Ufffffff
Wat now???


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Help!!!!  query for all hardware experts...*

which CD / DVD Drive u have?
There is little hole next to the Push Button, just take any kind of stick i.e. Safety Pin or Agarbatti's Stick etc. and with just little pressure push it in that hole. Voila....CD Drive is open without any power.


Spoiler



*i46.tinypic.com/2cyk3tz.jpg


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Help!!!!  query for all hardware experts...*

@OP - just take the mobo out of the cabby - place it on a table - connect only the PSU, monitor video cable and the keyboard with the mobo - power on the PSu and use a screw driver ( short the 2 start pin )to start the mobo  and see whether it works or not and one more thing is GTS 250 is a 9800GTX+ - you should run it using a good PSu.


----------



## mikeyaxe (Apr 29, 2012)

@Pcforumguy the cd opened up! But man its not readin at all! And the monitor as well! It doesn't evn get time to start up at all! Pc shuts down instantaenously, and then it repeats again

@topgear
Just did that! Removed it out with the current psu connctd to it! And only the keyboard nd the monitr wires were ther! Still same problem! 
Psu runs well on its own! As soon as its connctd to my motherboard! It gives up
So finally I removed everything! Just psu and motherboard were connectd! Hoping to atleast see the fan rotate for more than 2seconds!
All in vain though! Same problem persists

And yes! U told me its a 9800GTX+ card- so I should get a good psu!
( Well I'm goin to do tht the very moment my mobo is workin)
but could u please explain ur point..
Is it a good or a bad card.. Coz it seems to use too much of power! 
And I try to run games at 1080p
Would there be any bottle neck!
I was running 6850 on this rig before! But I got a great exchange deal with GTS 250 and a couple of other awesum things in exchange for my 6850 
*pls don't say I need to get bck my 6850, coz in exchange I got GtS 250, alienware TactX mouse, 4GB ddr 3 XMs 1600 and 500GB HDD, and yea a 200rs gaming pad


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2012)

^^ Then you need to RMA the mobo.

Coming to the gfx card question GTS 250 was available @ ~5.6k two years ago and HD6850 is far more better than GTS 250 in both performance and power consumption side - it's even better than GTX 260, GTX 285, GTS 450 and GTX 460 - so you should have stick with HD6850.


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 30, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Then you need to RMA the mobo.


*@mikeyaxe*
That's the final solution to your problem buddy.


----------



## mikeyaxe (May 19, 2012)

GUYS JUst to UPDATE on what was going wrong...

it seems i had a bent pin on my motherboard socket..and asus clearly declined to replace it..since its a physical damage..
newys i took it back from them and gave it to a friend of mine who could repair it..

Meanwhile i brought a new mobo..an exact replica of the previous one...as i had no other option..

newys thanx guys...for ur response


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2012)

^^ is it a cpu socket pin ??

but how adding a new gfx card bends a cpu pin ? did not you check the mobo before submitting for RMA ? there's chances that the pin got bent after submitting for RMA.


----------



## mikeyaxe (May 20, 2012)

nope i didnt check it... to be true i nver even tried to notice it... while at rashi... they showed me that it had bent pins 3-4 of them...

i askd them how can adding a Gfx card..cause the pins to bend.. he said..look here it is..the pins are bent and thts y its not starting up..and keep on rebooting..


so couldnt do much..well i still am not sure of what the hell happend...
newys got d new mobo..it seems to be workin...
keeping fingers crossed of getting a LGA 1155 socket somewhere so that i could remove the damaged socket completely..


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2012)

That's strange ! cpu socket pin got damaged while installing gfx card - I suspect that the service center guys were not careful enough to handle the mobo or it happened when removing the cpu cooler HSF and cpu from the mobo.

Anyway, getting a replacement H2 socket is not a easy task ( service center guys may do it with additional charges ) - so you better stay happy with the new mobo or if you want to fix the old mobo try to straighten those bent pins.


----------



## iChaitanya (May 21, 2012)

mikeyaxe said:


> while at *rashi*... they showed me that it had bent pins *3-4* of them...


I smell something fishy. Adding GPU to the system has nothing to do with the bent pins of the CPU socket.

It's impossible for the CPU socket pins to bend themselves while the CPU is in place.

Moreover, I'm sick of the arrogant attitude of those Rashi guys. Dunno what they think of themselves.


----------



## mikeyaxe (May 26, 2012)

ya man... evn i felt sumthing fishy... well i had no other option...
nd they do suck a lot, man...rashi service....


----------



## DarkRengin (Jun 27, 2012)

hey mikeyaxe, we have the same issues, i think this is rare or not! we have almost the same hardware setup but mine is i5-3570k and seasonic S12II bronze 650watts. in the igpu setup have no issue but when the gpu is installed then windows 7 is not boot at all!!! i found this problem and the true problem is not in the hardware but rather is in the bios settings for "IGPU Multi-monitor support", when you disabled it you can go boot the windows but this option is need to enabled if you wish to use the lucid logix virtu mvp. So try to disabled it in the bios then boot the windows. Alternatively when you wish to use this features then while windows starts to boot up press "End" key repeatedly then you should go to the slic menu, just choose windows7 without loaders then you should go to the windows 7 now... I think the igpu multi-monitor conflict to the slic of windows7 (correct me if i wrong!), try to update the bios of asus z77 m-pro or try other windows like xp or for me windows7 alienware have no issues on this!!! by the way this is the alternative solutions from myself and im not expert in this so im not sure if it is ok to load windows without loader but for now i try to get some info. to fix it.


----------

